# Bernie's weight loss..



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys wanted to share a photo of my boy. We went from 4 cups down to 3 cups, weight dragging at least 2 times a week. at least one 2-3 mile walk daily with daily flirt pole or laser pointer work lol

I know he has more fat to loose but he is still very young so I want to do it slowly to make it is a slow transition. I wanted to start a keep but the heat wave, my work schedule and the wedding are not going to let me be consistent. In the fall/winter I will def start him on a light keep since he will be 1.5 yrs old.










I like this picture a lot =)










thanks for looking =)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is adore-a-bull


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> He is adore-a-bull


thank you =) by the way how are your dogs dealing with this heat? it is horrible around here in Branchburg..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is looking good and good for you for slimming him down! the heat is bad right now and we have had many days in the high 90 to low 100's. During this time the dogs are not working they are just taking a break will we get lower temps or when I have agility I work them at night and soak them down good before I run. I also put swimming pools in all the dog runs to help cool off. Tempest stays in the water almost all day!

If the heat is that bad then work early in the am or late in the pm. I LOVE how is head is turing out how hansom he looks!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just started getting the beginning of the "heat wave" today.
its 70 right at about 12pm now but im used to dealing with rain, so it feels soo hot out already.

he looks good!
love the brindle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lookin good over there


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG David, he looks awesome, coming along very nicely, Penny says he can do it


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> He is looking good and good for you for slimming him down! the heat is bad right now and we have had many days in the high 90 to low 100's. During this time the dogs are not working they are just taking a break will we get lower temps or when I have agility I work them at night and soak them down good before I run. I also put swimming pools in all the dog runs to help cool off. Tempest stays in the water almost all day!
> 
> If the heat is that bad then work early in the am or late in the pm. I LOVE how is head is turing out how hansom he looks!


Excellent! I love the way you take care of your pups, Lisa.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

He doesn't look bad now, so shedding a few more pounds is only going make him look even better! Pretty soon, all the dogs that want to lose a few lbs. will want to spend a Weekend at Bernies HAHA! Sorry


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Unicron, and they can do the Penny Craig diet while they are there, hahah I kill me


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is looking really good David awesome work !! <3 Bernie


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> He is looking good and good for you for slimming him down! the heat is bad right now and we have had many days in the high 90 to low 100's. During this time the dogs are not working they are just taking a break will we get lower temps or when I have agility I work them at night and soak them down good before I run. I also put swimming pools in all the dog runs to help cool off. Tempest stays in the water almost all day!
> 
> If the heat is that bad then work early in the am or late in the pm. I LOVE how is head is turing out how hansom he looks!


Thanks Lisa:woof:, we usually do early morning 100 yard drags with 15 pounds twice then around 10-15 50 yard sprints right after with no break.The temperature around that time is bellow 80 and the workout is fairly short he is not dying. Belive it or not he can work very well around low 80's with decent humidity he is been used to that temp for now so I can still do work with him early morning. Later afternoons around here have been blazing hot still so we do a mile walk or so. I prefer to keep the workouts consistent and we do them on the weekend in the mornings.

You gotta show me a pic of Tempest in the pool she probably looks sooo cute Yeah he is def turning out very nice so far totally different from what he looked when he was a pup. Too bad his ears did not come cropped because he could show off his head better lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> just started getting the beginning of the "heat wave" today.
> its 70 right at about 12pm now but im used to dealing with rain, so it feels soo hot out already.
> 
> he looks good!
> love the brindle


thanks I like the brindle too although it doesn't help him cooling off


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> lookin good over there


thank you sweety


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG David, he looks awesome, coming along very nicely, Penny says he can do it


Aww sweet Penny, I am gonna start the backpack trick I told you about in a month or so when he gets a little leaner to build his shoulders up. We'll see how his body responds to it:roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> He doesn't look bad now, so shedding a few more pounds is only going make him look even better! Pretty soon, all the dogs that want to lose a few lbs. will want to spend a Weekend at Bernies HAHA! Sorry


ahah its ok thank you for the comments on my boy. He is still growing too so the baby fat should go away bit by bit with the work and lower feeding.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> He is looking really good David awesome work !! <3 Bernie


thanks a lot:reindeer:


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

If you want him to lose more weight try feeding him a low carb and high protein kibble? Evo is really great stuff, but doesn't fit into many people's budgets. My friend's dog lost 5 lbs just switching to Evo (while going on his daily walks). Just my 2c


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Angie said:


> If you want him to lose more weight try feeding him a low carb and high protein kibble? Evo is really great stuff, but doesn't fit into many people's budgets. My friend's dog lost 5 lbs just switching to Evo (while going on his daily walks). Just my 2c


Thanks for the input I am not a fan of evo since the company was bought out I doubt the formula will stay consistent. I also counted on him to be chubby since I was giving his time to grow and to be a puppy. I feed Taste of the Wild and he does very well on it, It's just a matter of time until the fat sheds off although the heatwave is not helping because I can't work him as much as I would like


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

bernie lookin goooooooooood its like pikes bigger brother lol....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> bernie lookin goooooooooood its like pikes bigger brother lol....


Hehehe how old is your boy now?


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

keep up the good work with bernie, david. it is definately paying off. i am sympatise with you about him being a dark brindle. wiht onyx being jet black i let him out for 10-15 minutes at a time. here in maryland it has been 102+ the last few days.

go bernie go


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tempest has a stock tank in her dog run because she is such a little seal! I will have to see if I can get pictures done of her, she goes under water and blows bubbles and comes up with her ears back, with her color she really looks like a seal!

If I have a dog who is really over weight and I want to pull weight off faster then I put them science Diet W/D. It is the lowest kilo-calorie per cup food you can find and the weigh just melts off. I know it is SD but it really works if you are in a hurry to pull weight off or other foods have failed. I do not recommend it for a dog who just needs a few pounds to lose but a real over weight dog it works wonders. You have to get the food at a vets office but the stuff is great and works and normally you will only need one bag maybe two then you can go to a better diet.
BTW Bernie doesn't need to lose weight that bad I was just mentioning it if anyone has a real porker! lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Tempest has a stock tank in her dog run because she is such a little seal! I will have to see if I can get pictures done of her, she goes under water and blows bubbles and comes up with her ears back, with her color she really looks like a seal!
> 
> If I have a dog who is really over weight and I want to pull weight off faster then I put them science Diet W/D. It is the lowest kilo-calorie per cup food you can find and the weigh just melts off. I know it is SD but it really works if you are in a hurry to pull weight off or other foods have failed. I do not recommend it for a dog who just needs a few pounds to lose but a real over weight dog it works wonders. You have to get the food at a vets office but the stuff is great and works and normally you will only need one bag maybe two then you can go to a better diet.
> BTW Bernie doesn't need to lose weight that bad I was just mentioning it if anyone has a real porker! lol


Thanks Lisa it is really good to know in case of that scenario and also in case I need to help a dog in need.

Stop teasing me and show me some pics already


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> keep up the good work with bernie, david. it is definately paying off. i am sympatise with you about him being a dark brindle. wiht onyx being jet black i let him out for 10-15 minutes at a time. here in maryland it has been 102+ the last few days.
> 
> go bernie go


Thank you sir maybe next ye well come down for the show again so the dogs can get together  onyx is goin to be a tank!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

ya with you my breeder and lisa's big help i am sure his demo mange will clean up fast and get back to eating normally. we dont need a dog show to hang out bro, anytime i am sure we can figure something out. a lightning at 16lbs and 6k rpm is a sound like no other


----------

